# Red gum in the sweet gum



## FLQuacker (Jun 12, 2018)

I've read red gum is just the good red Heartwood in sweet gum ??

Anyways...this has some nice heartwood

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty stuff and a joy to turn... drying it can be a little challenging though!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 12, 2018)

Read that too...drying challenges.

Might cut most into bowl size stuff. The bigger the better I read.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Always a pleasure to look at stacked logs! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 12, 2018)

You will really like turning SG. It turns and finishes smoothly, and the red gum center can be gorgeous. Wax or green wood sealer will help prevent cracks while drying. Also, the longer you wait to process the logs, the more it stinks. Can't wait to see what you do with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 13, 2018)

Wayne, Sweetgum Heartwood (aka Red Gum) can vary greatly between trees. Below are two turned items that I made from different SG trees to show the difference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice Karl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2018)

It will spald nicely if you stand it on end and cover the exposed end with wet fabric and keep it damp.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 19, 2018)

I finally a couple weeks ago identified sweet gum. Been trying to ID it for some time. Started out thinking it was an exotic but saw so much of it here and there in misc furniture that I began to suspect that it was domestic. Anyway, it's awesome looking stuff and quite fine grain. I just found a hand full of decommissioned railroad ties that are hewn of it and man is it wild looking with the kreosote and the aging. Problem is that bat guana (Kreosote) is nasty to Mill and stinks up the dust collector/ shop. Plus probably toxic... Couldn't help myself though. I'll post some pics of it when I get home in a couple hours. Cheers though. Looking forward to seeing what comes of these logs. Thanks OP.


----------



## djg (Jun 20, 2018)

My understanding is that SG has interlocking fibers that would make it difficult to turn. The grain is constantly changing. I know it's hard to split. I've passed on a lot of it at the log yard.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 21, 2018)

djg said:


> My understanding is that SG has interlocking fibers that would make it difficult to turn. The grain is constantly changing. I know it's hard to split. I've passed on a lot of it at the log yard.



Sweet gum turns great with a very smooth finish that's easy to sand. Give it a try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

Got this off the side of the tracks. Well it started out as a railroad ties but you.gwt the idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jun 21, 2018)

Decent bookmatch


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jun 30, 2018)

As a grunt forester I have seen and turned boo-coo SG red gum. Turns, finishes and sell very well. No problem to cure if turned spindle wise as in urns and double turned using endseal on the outside of the green rough turned piece. Bowls are also fine but leave 10 to 15% diameter in the roughed out piece --it does like to move. The heart is like most woods--it is a product of and and not size.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> I've read red gum is just the good red Heartwood in sweet gum ??


Yes, as Karl has pointed out, that is correct. The TREE is generally called sweet gum and some people will call ALL of the wood from the tree sweet gum for that reason but most vendors call the heartwood red gum. As has also been pointed out, the heartwood is incredibly variable. I suggest you take a look at the pics on my site.


----------

